# A promising look into the future for Limestone Networks and its clients



## LimestoneNetworks (Jan 26, 2015)

[SIZE=14pt]_Limestone Networks, a leading IaaS provider of on-demand, dedicated and enterprise hosting services, reviews 2014 and announces 2015 endeavors._[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=14pt]Dallas, Texas / January 26, 2015[/SIZE]_

Looking back into last year, Limestone Networks was able to accomplish the goals that were set for 2014. The changes that occurred have helped to set them apart from the competition. They implemented new technologies and partnerships that have allowed them to continue providing their clients with a high standard of service.


Limestone Networks announced the launching of LSN Cloud on March 23, 2014. LSN cloud hosting was built to provide high availability, performance and scalability. Using technologically advanced equipment, LSN Cloud is ready for the most demanding business applications.
Limestone Networks partnered with Cisco to upgrade their entire network infrastructure.  The upgrade provides a next-generation platform for Limestone’s cloud and dedicated hosting, as well as supplied a more efficient way to scale out powerful client services.
Bitcoin was added as a form of payment for their products and services.
LSN CDN was launched which allowed clients to host their websites with boosted performance, a lower server load, while also lowering their bandwidth.

As we step into 2015, there are many things to look forward to for Limestone Networks:

· Free upgrade from 10Gbps to 20 Gbps for our Enterprise DDoS Protection.

· Intel E5-2600v3 based dedicated servers. These dedicated servers are built to improve energy efficiency and frequency optimization.

· New software offerings from Blesta, Interworx and more.

· New mobile app for android and iOS that will expand server management abilities.

· Enterprise bare-metal backup solution. 

· Proactive management improvements including setting up hardware and software level monitoring.

· Refreshed OnePortal interface that will make usability more straightforward.

· New data centers on the East and West Coasts. 

"We're excited to take LSN's acclaimed reliability and enterprise-grade product offerings to the next level," said Kris Anderson, Director of Business Development. "We have always been client-centered. However, I believe coming services will further solidify the close relationship we have with our clients."

Limestone Networks has entered 2015 with bold, innovative technologies and the coming months are likewise filled with valuable new service enhancements. As always, their clients should continue to expect hosting services that are: Simple. Solid. Superior.

About Limestone Networks

[SIZE=12pt]Limestone Networks is a leading IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, global content delivery network, with 24/7 passionate support. [/SIZE]


----------

